# Logs in Boulder creek



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Maybe next week afterwork we can try to organize a clean up mission.

My chainsaw is presently on the IR, but should be able to get lots without one.


----------



## Ricky NM (Jun 28, 2008)

I'd be in for some afterwork clean-up next week.


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## yukonjack (May 22, 2005)

Drove by where one of the big logs were and looks like it has moved down stream. The creak is starting to pump. I would be in for something next week maybe Monday or Tuesday after work?


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

If it was after work, I could help. Tuesday in the big D, but hope to be back by 5:00ish.

BTW, Barker is pretty full, down 12' or so. It was filling fast before the cold snap. Also, they appear to not be letting much out.

According to Univ. of Wyoming, Water Resources Data System, as of this morning South Platte is at 112% water equivalent. It says:

Eldora - 239% water equivalent and 104% snow in inches
Rough and Tumble - 152% water equivalent and 92% snow in inches
University Camp - 104% water equivalent and 93% snow in inches

Sounds like we have a very wet snow pack getting ready to burst with some warm weather next week!


----------

